

Best 404 Page EVER - ASquare
http://businesscasualcopywriting.com/dead-page/

======
mbesto
Actually this isn't. As per this wonderful document on the guidelines for a
useful 404:
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/93641?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/93641?hl=en)

Rule #1 - _Tell visitors clearly that the page they 're looking for can't be
found._ \- I'm not sure what a "dead page is" and, nor why a page "has gone
zombie". It then gives me some cool madlib functionality that clearly
distracts me from my original goal - which was to find some page that no
longer exists, but is now not clear whether it exists or not. This attempt to
use the 404 as a marketing page (it clearly is as it tells you to share it at
bottom) is extremely confusing to the user and only has one goal in mind,
which is to get more people to their site. It neglects the users goal, which
is to simply find the page they were looking for.

~~~
laumars
I think " _best_ " in this context means " _most amusing_ " rather than " _the
best design from a technological and /or user experience perspective_".
However I'm guessing from the tone of your post that the humour of this page
was lost on you. :P

